# How to overclock an Intel duo core E8400 3.0 ghz to 4.0 ghz with Asus P5Q-PRO mb?



## saj1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello,

I have been trying to find a step by step guide on how to overclock an Intel duo core 8400 3.0 ghz to 4.0 ghz? So many results and not found yet what exactly I want, can anybody point me in right direction? Ideally an easy to follow step by step guide or can someone please tell me what to do?
I also got a asus p5q pro with a gelid tranquilio rev.2 cpu cooler, a thermaltake 630 berlin PSU (80+ bronze cert), the dc2 e8400 is wolfdale with revision C0 (see atch).

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Read my guide http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html

if your e8400 is the g0 stepping version you should have no problems overclocking it.

my last pc was an e8400 got it to 4GHz no problems.


----------

